# "YANKEE" No. 100 Screwdriver Tool Set



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

The No. 100 boxed screwdriver sets are far more common often being offered on e-bay. Here are two sets in the collection of my friend Dave Nowicki:

Almost mint condition - blued steel indicates WWII production:



















Never used - tools still in original factory paper wrappers: 



















James


----------

